# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kritikë, ese, recension

## trysil

Në këtë rubrikë do të prezentoheshin studime, vështrime kritike, recensione dhe ese mbi libra të ndryshëm sidomos nga fusha e letërsisë.
Në bazë të gjurmimeve të mia kujtoj se kjo rubrikë i mungon forumit

----------


## trysil

Recension


Ismet Aliu  

RRUGËTIMI I NDËRPRERË I POETIT

Astrit Bytyçi: “Yllin tim e thërras”, (poezi, ribotim i plotësuar), botoi Klubi Letrar  “De Rada”, Ferizaj, 2007 


Në vend të hyrjes/biografi

Astrit Bytyçi (1975-1999)
Poeti A. Bytyçi, ishte student i letërsisë, kur iu përgjigj thirrjes së atdheut dhe ra në mbrojtje të tij. Dëshmori i Kombit, Astrit Bytyçi, Buzëqeshja djaloshare e të cilit tanimë është shkrirë në bronz, la pas vete me dhjetëra poezi në dorëshkrim, të cilat u përmblodhën dhe u botuan në librin “Yllin tim e thërras” 2000. Ndërkaq, në vitin 2002, doli libri “Njeriu i idealeve” ku u prezantuan tre poet dëshmorë: Haki Braha, Enver Topalli dhe Astrit Bytyçi.
Me që më vonë u gjeten ende dorëshkrime të pabotuara të Astritit, lindi nevoja që të ribotohej përmbledhja e poezive “Yllin tim e thërras” (2007), e cila u plotësua dhe u pasurua me krijimet që u gjetën si dorëshkrime. Një poezi, që e kishin ruajtur muzat nga zallahia dhe flaka e luftës, u gjet në rrobat e poetit me rastin e zhvarrimit, në të cilën poezi poeti krijon tekstin dhe nëntekstin, ku dhimbja pasqyrohet në pamjen e trishtë dhe brenda shpirtit të poetit. 

2
    Siç duket, Astrit Bytyçi qysh para se të shkrinte penën me pushkën, i kishte gdhendur poezitë, me një mjeshtri prej artisti  dhe i kishte përgatitur për shtyp, ndërkaq, sipas datave të vëna në fund të poezive as në fushën e frontit nuk e kishte braktisur poezinë. Bile, aty-këtu, edhe pse muzat  po arratiseshin nga flakën e luftës, do të krijojë poezi me shpërthime të forta poetike si: Vjeshtë në shpirtin tim”, “Vlanë 11.11.98 etj., (poezi e gjetur në rrobat poetit me rastin e zhvarrimi), të cilën po  e japim të plotë këtu
VLANË, MË 11.11. ‘98
Ëndërr e trishtë jeta
Këtu midis shtëpish të djegura
Tërë blozë e hi.
O Zot,
në këmbë veç oxhaqet
paskan mbetur.

Simbolikë e bardhë
Si fundshpresa e njeriut në agoni.    


Koncepti i vlerave

Përmbledhja e poezive “Yllin tim e thërrasë”, është e ndarë në pesë njësi ciklike. ”Gishtërinjtë e territ”, “Klithja e profetit”, “Deti i trazuar”, “Uni im i mashtruar” dhe “Një ditë do të rritet bari”.
Përmbledhja hapet me poezinë “Këtu” që mëton të jetë programatike,  ndërkaq mbyllet me poezinë “Mbi varr”  që është krijim përmbyllëse, dhe një lloj testamenti poetik. Një motiv i tillë është i njohur përgjithësisht në letërsi, veçse të Astriti është fuqia dhe saktësia e parandjenjës, e cila deklaratës i jep fuqinë e një monologu poetik.

Astrit Bytyçi, në orvatjet e pareshtura, për të  bukurën, të asaj të bukures ideoestetike që sublimohej në shpirt e materializohej në art, në zë të çiltër poetik-refleksiv; siç thamë edhe më lart ngeli në gjysmë të rrugës, siç kanë ngelur mjerisht shumë herë artistët  në gjëllimin tonë hapësinor dhe kohorë që kërkonte flijime. 
Autori e kishte të qartë se cilës rrugë duhej ecur, e kishte thellë në shpirt dhe ndërdije  shpërthimin e sublimes, prandaj ndezi dritën në altarin e lirisë...Dy anët e medaljes, poezia dhe JetëVdekja krijojnë harmoninë si rrallë te ndonjë poet tjetër. Prandaj, autori, ka arritur t’i bëjë bashkë penën dhe pushkën, dy mike të lirisë që i kanë dhënë përjetësinë (Shyqri Galica te Njeriu i idealeve f.9)  

Në përmbledhjen me titull simbolik “Yllin tim e thërras” me vargun e tij të kondensuar dhe herë-herë me plasticitetin e figurës, autori arrin të krijojë një unitet brenda vargjeve dhe tërësisë ideotematike të njësisë poetike-poezisë, ndërsa brenda tërësisë së vëllimit kemi oscilime sa u përket vlerave. Pra, një lavjerrës që lëviz brenda shpërthimeve të formësimit të botës poetike. Por, interesimet e tij, mbarështimi i lëndës dhe shija estetike në një numër krijimesh, e bëjnë tekstin poetik të njësive ciklike si tërësi të një të foluri fleksibil, ku kemi dhe nëntekstin. 
Autori objektivin e tij e përqendron në kërkim të një “Dielli të ri”, sepse “Dielli reflektor i fikur” është mashtrim.
Me mjeshtri autori e shtreson vargun, e rrudh figurën, prandaj të folurit poetik del i çliruar nga rrëfimi dhe deskripcioni, dhe kështu krijohet një ligjëratë poetike që mëton të krijojë tekstin polivalent në një numër të konsiderueshëm punimesh.
Rrudhja e figurës dhe kondensimi i vargut, janë me masë, kështu që nuk e cenojnë në asnjë mënyrë tërësinë e njësive poetike, përkundrazi e bëjnë të thellë dhe meditative si në vargjet: /Kujtimet janë copa dheu,/mbi të cilat rritet bari (“Një ditë do të rritet bari”.)
Një pjesë e poezisë së këtij libri, ku dominon e Zeza, Terri, Vetmia, Grilat, Dhoma e ftohtë e burgut, Dilemat, kemi tendencë të të shprehurit eruptiv, që është rezultat i realitetit të hidhur; njëkohësisht tregon se autori rreket në mënyrë obsesive me tema  ekzistenciale, gjë që shpreh pjekurinë dhe përvojën artistike. Edhe pse shpërthimet gati-gati eruptive nuk arrijnë të formësohen e të sublimohen gjithherë sa duhet, prapëseprapë lexuesi i vëmendshëm do të hetojë se autorit i është ndërprerë RRUGËTIMI i sapofilluar i kërkimit të thellësive të të folurit poetik dhe formave.
Disa poezi, me ngjyrat e tyre, të kujtojnë një vetmi dhe dhembje migjeniane, ndërkaq, shpesh vargu ka ekspresivitetin e vargut lorkian.
“Në të gjelbërtën e syrit tënd, /kalorës i gjelbër. /Gjelbër trokon,/ gjelbër kundron,/gjelbër klith (“Kalorës i gjelbër”)

E gjithë përmbledhja  poetike “Yllin tim e thërras”, flet se autori ishte në formim të sigurt të individualitetit të tij krijues. Një përshtypje e tillë krijohet kur zhytesh në disa nga vargjet që krijojnë njësinë poetike të një teksture me shtrirje polidimensionale si në këto vargje të poezisë “Heshtje”: /”Era heshti,/ Diku një shpellë e vodhi/ atje tej./Unë e sytë e mi në pritje. 

Përmbledhja “Yllin tim e thërras”, me temat, idetë, qasjet dhe me këndvështrimin, lexuesin e bën për vete, duke i sjellë kënaqësi estetike.

Parandjenja/artistikja

Poeti Astrit Bytyçi në poezinë “Mbi varr” që është renditur si përmbyllësja e përmbledhjes dhe që është poezi testament, e parandien vdekjen. Përndryshe, parandjenja për fundin jepet si imazh edhe në krijime tjera. Një motiv i tillë, siç potencova edhe më lart, është kënduar te shumë poet, por të Astriti kujtoj se është paksa më i veçantë. Pse?!
Poezia që i prin librit “Këtu” dhe ajo që e përmbyll “Mbi varr”, janë prologu dhe epilogu i jetës dhe ekzistencës, brenda të cilave mbyllet një kaptinë dhe fillon një tjetër: Derdhja e trupit në bronz, në përjetësi.
Poeti gjëllimin e tij, që është edhe sensi i përmasës së kolektivitetit e fillon: (/Këtu/ Është rrënja/ Që s’ shkulet/ Është uji që dua ta pi/ Dhe ajri/ Dhe zjarri) dhe e përmbyll me vargun: “Jam dhe unë.” (poezia “Këtu”, f17) Ndërkaq epilogu është testament i një dokumentariteti artistik,  ku poeti s’ lutet, por urdhëron: “Mos ma  lagni dheun/ Mos ma lagni varrin/ (“Mbi varr” f.95)
Përsëritja retorike e vargut, përkatësisht, ngjyrimi nuancor dhe-varr në këtë tekst poetik krijon ndjenjën e dhimbjes dhe krenarisë njëkohësisht, sepse poeti kalon në atë pjesën tjetër të jetës, të cilit edhe i pëlqen, sepse vdes sall fizikja, ndërkaq jeton atdhetarja dhe artistikja, njëra derdhur në letër, tjetra derdhur në bronz,  prandaj, poeti nuk do lot. 

                                                                                 recensioni është marrë nga revista
                                                                                                                          "FORUM"

----------


## bili99

Vargu ne leter, emri atdhetar ne  bronz, gjaku ne  flamur!

Pergezime  per  kete  teme  i  nderuar  Trysil, teme  e  qelluar. Pergezime  poashtu   qe  e  ke  nisur  me   recensionin  e  sinqert  dhe  te  dhimbshem   "Rrugetimi  i  nderprere  i Poetit"  te    autorit  Ismet  Aliu( pergezime  autorit  recensionit  gjitheashtu).Nje perkushtim  modest  per  kete  poet  luftetare  qe ka  hedhur  ngjenja ne leter  si trashigimi per  lexuesin  deri  ne  frymen  e  fundit, dhe  me  atdhedashuri  dhe  sakrifice  sublime  ka  lene  trashigimi vargun dhe  lirine per popullin e vet,ka  lene  jeten per  popullin  e  vet,  ne  kete  bote  vdektaresh ,gjate rruges se vet  per  ne  perjetesi.Lavdi  poetit- deshmorit

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## GeoF

Poezia si ikonë 

Parafjalë për librin me poezi “Ikonat e thyera” të Gentjan Banajt 

      1 

      Midis zhurmës së hatashme që bën politika dhe mediat e ndryshme, midis lajmeve të përditshme me dhunë dhe vrasje në jetën tonë të ashpër, kur na mungon prej kushedi sa kohësh një gazetë letrare, leximi i një libri me poezi është sa një befasi e këndshme, aq dhe një luks. 

      Të tillë ndjesi përjetova ndërsa më ra në dorë ky vëllim me poezi i poetit Gentjan Banaj. 

      Të shkruash poezi në kohën e sotme në pamje të parë duket si marrëzi. Dhe “marrëzia” duket se dyfishohet kur këmbëngul për botimin e saj. Jetojmë në një kohë sa të çuditshme aq dhe absurde. Jetojmë në një kohë kur për poezinë e brishtë mbahet një qëndrim brutal, i pashpirt. Mbahet ky qëndrim nga shtetarët, nga politikanët, nga biznesmenët po se po, madje dhe nga ata prej të cilëve pritej më pak një qëndrim i tillë - nga librarët. 

      Jetojmë në një kohë kur poetëve u duket se gjithçka shkon së prapthi, kur gjithçka duket se është e lidhur me paranë, me fitimin, me ndërtimet qiellgërvishtëse ku burojnë paratë lumë, me biznese dhe trafiqe ku përzihen armët dhe vdekja, por pak, për të mos thënë askush nuk kujtohet për këtë art të vjetër sa bota dhe ndoshta më njerëzorin, me të cilin janë edukuar brezat njëri pas tjetrit, poezinë… 

      Kohë e keqe për lirikën, thotë një poet kosovar.

      Por poetët shpesh kanë sfiduar botën dhe kohën kur jetojnë. Dhe kjo ndodh se ata besojnë te thelbi i pazhbëshëm i poezisë, te arti që bëjnë, te kumtet njerëzore që përcjellin. Ndaj dhe poezia ka mbijetuar. Është shkruar, është botuar, është përcjellë gojë më gojë e dorë më dorë. Sepse ata besojnë te shenjtëria e poezisë, e shikojnë atë si ikonë, jetojnë me të dhe i falen si Shën Mërisë.

      Një dëshmi të mbijetesës së poezisë unë do të quaja dhe këtë përmbledhje poetike të Gentjan Banajt.

      2. 

      Në këtë atmosferë, Gentjan Banaj shfaqet para lexuesit me vëllimin e dytë me poezi të titulluar “Ikonat e thyera”. Vëllimin e parë e ka botuar dhjetë vjet më parë nën titullin “Parajsë në plehra”. Pra, në një hark kohor prej dhjetë vjetësh, pasi ka akumuluar dhe ka reflektuar mbi botën që e rrethon, autori dëshmon se jo vetëm nuk ka hequr dorë nga besimi tek ikona e tij, por se është edhe më i vendosur të ecë përpara në këtë rrugë sa të ëndërrt aq edhe tokësore, sa të dhimbshme aq dhe të magjishme të poezisë.

      Natyrisht, në këtë vëllim të dytë ai shfaqet me një pjekuri më të madhe në krahasim me librin e tij të parë që e ka botuar kur ishte 23 vjeç. Tashmë ai ka një përfytyrim më të qartë botën dhe ngjarjet, për dukuritë mbi të cilat vjershëron, me një prirje të dukshme për të filozofuar mbi metaforat dhe gjetjet artistike të tij. Si e tillë, poezia e Gentit të vë në mendime. Të vë në mendime me poezinë që krijon për një të qarë fëmije buzë rruge, për një nënë që shkon në varreza dhe rënkon “Ah, bijtë e nënës, mu plakët nën dhé”, për një puthje që ftohet “nga mirupafshim në lamtumirë”, për ca imazhe që i feksin nga Rruga e Qumështit, për mesnatën që i ka ngecur në fyt “si një lëmsh trishtimi”, për një “pranverë të dimëruar blerimvrarë”, për trokthin e frikshëm të Kalit të Trojës…

      Duke lexuar me vëmendje poezitë e Gentjan Banajt ndien menjëherë atmosferën e dhjetë viteve të fundit që kemi përjetuar të gjithë së toku në këtë Shqipërinë tonë. Nëpër vargjet e poetit davaritet mjegulla e dhimbjes dhe trishtimit njerëzor në një kohë të vështirë sikurse kanë qenë në të vërtetë këto vite që kemi lënë pas. I çliruar nga prangat e paragjykimeve dhe të censurës, poeti jeton me hallet njerëzore, i ndien ato gjer në asht, dhe nga thellësia e shpirtit i feksin metaforat, rimat dhe ritmi shpesh i ndërkryer i poezive të tij. “Jeta të kryqëzon,/ pas ngjarjeve të mëdha!/ Vdesim nga pak/ duke i ikur agimit”, shkruan ai te poezia “Muzg”. Ndërsa përfytyrimi i tij merr përmasa kozmike te poezia “Imazhe nga Rruga e Qumështit”: “Pas ndarjes, ti nesër e mërzitur/ Do të rendësh me hapa harrimi,/ Lëkura e bardhë, si nga prekja do të dridhet/ Tek magjia e purpurt e perëndimit”. 

      Por shqetësimi i tij si poet dhe qytetar përtej kombësive dhe nacionalizmave absurde, sintetizohet mjaft bukur në poezinë “Përse”, të cilën po e sjell të plotë në vijim:

      Foshnjat 
      Të çdo kombësie
      Qajnë njësoj. 
      Loti – alfabet i njëjtë.
      Të qeshurat pa ndryshim… 
      Përse, pra, 
      Kufij, luftra 
      Puthim si gjarpërinj?! 

      Kështu mund të ndaleshim dhe të analizonim poezitë e këtij vëllimi. Por e rëndësishme është fryma, shpirti që shkëndijon nëpër to dhe besoj se këtë do ta kapë menjëherë lexuesi. 

      Sepse poezia e Gentjanit, megjithëse sintetike, është e qartë dhe e kuptueshme.

      3. 

      Gentjan Banaj në mënyrën se si e percepton realitetin dhe raportet që krijon me të nëpëmjet poezisë, duket se ka krijuar një fizionomi të vetën dhe përpiqet  që në çdo poezi të jetë ai dhe jo hije e të tjerëve. I tillë është ai edhe kur i këndon dhimbjes, trishtimit, ndarjes, thinjave të shtatorit, njerëzve të tij më të afërt, botës dritëterr dhe asaj më të bukurës, ndjenjës sublime të dashurisë. Ai nuk kufizohet tek uni i tij si qytetar dhe poet, as në qytetin ku banon. Poezia e tij është përgjithësuese, ka shtrirje dhe rreket të përfshijë brenda saj sa më shumë fate njerëzore. Por kjo është shumë e rëndësishme për poetin. Prirja drejt individualitetit krijues eshtë shenjë e seriozitetit dhe përkushtimit artistik. Është vlerë e patjetërsueshme për krijuesin zëri origjinal dhe mbi të gjitha ndërgjegjësimi se rruga e poezisë është e gjatë, tepër e gjatë dhe e vështirë. Për më tepër kur dihet se ky art ka shënuar kulme marramendëse me emra që vezullojnë prej shekujsh me një dritë të papërsëritshme. Poezia është një kërkim i pandërprerë dhe i mundimshëm. Uroj që Gentjan Banaj ta ketë kuptuar këtë dhe të mos stepet në këtë rrugë të vështirë dhe magjepsëse njëherësh. 

      Nuk mjafton që poezinë ta shohësh si ikonë…

                                                                              Xhevdet Shehu 
                                                                                   Shkurt 2008

----------


## GeoF

Eshte nje teme e bukur dhe nje shkembim i mire idesh , eksperiencash, vlerash .
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat dhe ne vecanti , mendjes suaj te mprehte.
Miqesisht Gentjan Banaj

----------


## GeoF

Kujtoj se kjo eshte nje esse nga poeti kosovar Sabit Idrizi botuar ne shtypin letrar nrreth vellimit me te ri poetik "Ikona te Thyera"
*PËRPJEKJE SIZIFIANE PËR DALJE NGA NATA*

Duke u nisur nga fakti se gjithçka çka shkruhet në vargje nuk është poezi, sidomos tash kur shijet dhe kërkesat për të bukurën janë të atij niveli sa nuk mund ti kënaq gjithkush e me gjithçka, jam tejet i lumtur që nëpër duar kam një dorëshkrim të Gentjan Banajt.
Duhet thënë, që në fillim, se ajo që e veçon poezinë e Gentjan Banajt, përveç tjerash, është mbizotërimi i mendimit mbi ndjenjën, prandaj poezinë e tij, me disa përjashtime, do ta quaja poezi filozofike. Pra, thënë ndryshe, në këtë përmbledhje me poezi hetohet një përpjekje sizifiane e autorit për të dalë nga nata dhe për tu futur hullive të pafundme të dritës. Prandaj, i zhytur në ankthin e ëndrrës së agimtë, që përpëlitet diku labirinteve të thella të natës, Gentjan Banaj, me maturinë e një urtaku, rrugëton andej nga duhet të jetë drita, si një Krisht i kohëve tona, gjithherë me ndjenjën e vetëflijimit në shpirt, për ti shpëtuar të gjithë ata që përherë e më shumë po i përpin terri, sado që është plotësisht i vetëdijshëm se kjo rrugë nuk është aspak e lehtë, për shkak se:

Koka është veshur me mbrëmje
Metafora të frikshme
Pushtojnë trojet pa tapi të trurit 

Mesnata, si thellësia më fatale e territ, sado që zbardh agimi, ende e mban në ankth poetin.

Zbardhi mëngjesi
Mesnata më ka ngecur në fyt
Si një lëmsh trishtimi

Ngase: ...dhe nata varros diçka.

Herë  herë, duket sikur poeti bie në fatalizëm dhe sikur jetën e sheh me pesimizëm të skajshëm.

Është ag, por prapë errësirë

Apo; Si në shtratin e kuq të netëve pa ag.

Mirëpo, nuk është ashtu. Përballë ndrydhjeve, thinjave, territ, perëndimit, fletëve të verdha, vyshkjeve, shkretëtirave, vajeve, klithmave, vdekjeve, varreve, zhgënjimeve, lotëve, dhembjeve, urisë, lypësve, lakut... poeti e vë kurban veten e tij, ngase tabani ku e ndërton ai jetën e ëndërrtë për të gjithë njerëzit është dashuria, është lumturia, është e njerëzishmja...
Përndryshe, ky edhe është misioni i vërtetë i krijuesit, kështu që:

Me kupa metaforash
Dehen poetët

Me kupën e drunjtë të gjakut
Me kupën e qelqtë të lotit

Në këtë kohë të pakohë, kur, fatkeqësisht, mbi gërmadhat e të njerëzishmes po i ngre ngadalë e pahetueshëm muret përditshmëria çorientuese dhe po rëndon me krejt peshën e vet mospërfillëse mbi vlerat shpirtërore, ky zë i ëmbël e melankolik njëkohësisht, që më vjen andej nga Myzeqeja e Muzave, më duket si një klithmë në shkretëtirë, që kërkon një pikë ujë kthjellimi për ti ujitur ëndrrat e veta që po i vdesin diku xhunglave të harresës.


*Sabit IDRIZI*

----------


## GeoF

Pershendtje lexuesve te anlizave dhe te esseve. Mendova te shtoja ne kete teme parafjalen qe eshte botuar ne botimin e librit me poezi te poetit Y.Mucaraku. Eshte njekohesisht dhe nje veshtrim kritik .Mendova se do tu jene te dobishme adhuruesve te kritikes dhe nxenesve e studenteve  gjate detyrave me shkrim qe ata kane. Uroj te jem i dobishem ......Genti.



*KOHE QE APELON , APO INKUIZICION ?*
(Rreth vëllimit me poezi “Inkuizicioni Modern “ të Ylli Muçarakut)


Receptorët e ndiesive reflektojnë me ndërthurjen  e zërit real dhe klithjes së brëndshmne shpirtërore në të përditshmen tonë.

Poezia është fusha e lakmuar dhe njëkohësisht  gërma e parë  dhe e fundit për të hyrë në portën  e ndjenjave të thella dhe të papërsëritshme .
Poezia lind  me poetin dhe jeton përjetësinë e kohërave.
Poetët, kryesisht krijuesit e rinj, janë në një luftë dy dimensionale; e para , në kërkim të individualitetit dhe formimit; e dyta, në përpjekje me pamundësitë e shfaqjes dhe të reklamimit  që ofron ky realitet i ashpër , adhurues dhe herë-herë zhgënjyes. Krahas emrave të sprovuar  dhe me potencial artistik,në galeri vijnë dhe emrat e rinj, që hyjnë në ring me kurajën e sfidantit  dhe mesazhin e vazhdimësisë së këtij arti të lashtë sa zëri i ndërgjegjes.
2
Në këtë përballje dyfishe , si një krijues në formim , poeti Ylli Muçaraku shpalos para adhuruesit të fjalës poetike, vëllimin e dytë me poezi “Inkuizicioni Modern”.
Titulli intrigues  apelon kushtet e realitetit.Pozicioni i tij  në raport me kohën është modest .Duke e parë veten si një njësi të vogël në përmasat  gjigante të universit , ai nuk revoltohet . Ai e sheh veten kudo , duke e marrë në analizë, duke medituar rreth përpjekjeve për t`u pastruar me forcën e fjalës .

_Vetja ime,
Pikë vese endur nëpër natë
Përcjellë  prej rrezes së një ylli._                                             ( Zëri im)

Imazh poetik ky, që na sjell në afër me një nga zërat e shquar të hermetizmit italian .(S.Kuasimodo me vëllimin e hershëm “Dhe mbrëmja ia beh në çast”)
Ai e sheh veten në dritën e një ylli që vezullon shpresën për ngjyra më të mira, në kristalin e një vese që s`mund të jetë tjetër, veçse shpirti.
Ndonjëherë, ky vëzhgim në formën  e një klithme të arsyetuar , shkon përtej pozicionit të tij të natyrshëm.Ai është i barabartë me një pikë vese që shumë thjesht, ndryshimi atmosferik  pas pak orësh do ta transformojë.Ai nuk kursehet dhe të filozofojë lidhur me këtë argument të metaforizuar bukur dhe nëpërkëmbur  natyrshëm nga përditshmëria dhe interesat e vogla, nga interesat e atyre njerëzve që kanë marrë në dorë shoqërinë dhe përbëjnë më pas kohën. 
Duke u arratisur nga terminologjia  e butë , krijon imazhe metaforike me ngjyra të forta pesimizmi.
_Dikur/ Fjalë të panjohura/  Zbrazëti e kohës  mbi qenie/ Pastaj dikur/ Fjalë të mohuara/ Mosqenie e njeriut në kohë/ Tani/Njerëz të panjohur/ Mikroskop i kohës i prishur/ Pastaj/ Vetvete të mohuara do ringjallen?
                                         Kur do të kthehet kuptimi i pikës së ujit?
_                      (Dyshimi)
Retorika filozofike jep  ankthin e ekzistencës së qënies në kohë.
Ky shqetësim shndërrohet në një zë të vullnetshëm dhe për evidentimin e problemeve sociale.
Dhe kur e drejta njerëzore  shkelet lehtësisht, keqpërdoret , ai nuk nguron të bëhet klithmë e këtij çekuilibrimi……… 
_
Pendesë,
Kuptime kockore të rrokjeve
Pikëçuditëse të çdo skaji si pasaktësi e pathënë 
Kyçe
Që strukin udhëtarë të vetmuar me 
Këmbana të shurdhëta.

Metali ngre ndërtesa mëshire
Fiton tmerrin me dhembje.

Liria s’ka rrënjë tek  kameleoni._                                         (Përbuzje) 

Shqetësimi i tij duket dhe si qytetar , si pjesë e shoqërisë  që herë-herë karakterizohet nga gjestet e amoralitetit,
“këmba e kohës ngre pluhur që prek trurin “ ose “juda puth me copën e bukës së thyer në duar “ e të tjera shprehje metaforike që mund të vecojmë  nga moria befasuese e kësaj poezie.
E gjithë kjo gjëndje do të kërkonte formën e shprehjes, dhe nëse zëri  nuk përbën peshë për të barazuar këtë peshore të anuar, atëherë ai do të ngrejë kultin e vet të vetmisë dhe të adhurimit të perfektes, natyrës.
Refleksiv ndaj elementëve të saj, ai do të dëshironte ta përkufizonte atë me të gjithë madhështinë që ajo ka.Por dhe ajo njësohet çuditshëm me atë kristal të shpirtit të njeriut që është i destinuar të humbasë  në kaosin  pashpresë . Me një vështrim paksa ndryshe, natyra ka humbur formën fillestare, sepse fatkeqësisht , ajo është rikrijuar nga dora njerëzore .Është shfytyruar.Me keqardhje, ai përshkruan  të tashmen e kësaj *“Natura morte”* dhe ardhmëria nga ky pod duket e çuditshme….
_Rikrijim i materies/Çdo send  merr një kuptim të ri;/Jehona e vrazhdë e natyrës,/Bimë edhe kafshë,/Bashkëudhëtarët e lashtë të peshkut tashmë me luspa  bronxi.
Qesharake vakumet e arit...../ Jetë e re,/ Delfinë që zbaviten në gropa mazuti,/Qenie të dehura prej delireve,/Pisha trupdrejta, fosile të shenjuara;
                      Këtu ngjizet shembëlltyra marroke e diellit._                                                           (Rikrijim) 

Dhe të gjitha këto nga se;           

_Mpihet Dielli, era verbohet,
Shfaqet një djall tmerrësisht njerëzor,
Marrëzisht frymëzues._                                          (Soditje)

Pra;të gjitha këto,  të vështruara mbi një emërues të përbashkët që e shoqëron vargëzuesin.Vesa kristalore dhe drita e lehtë e një  ylli, sa e largët , aq edhe shpresëdhënëse , e kulluar për të parë hijet e dukurive .
Mbi këtë kontrast të fotografuar në një çast agimi.
Por jo gjithçka ka një ngjyrim të errët, dramatik dhe të pashpresë.Zëri i poetit është thirrja shpirtërore për të apeluar kohën.Ai vë në dukje dhe është dëshmi e gjallë se ç`ndodh përreth.Nga kjo pikë nuk mbetet tjetër , veçse të kthejmë sytë dhe të rindërtojmë me kujdes ekuilibrin  e humbur.
3 

Vizioni i tij poetik nuk përkufizohet brënda parimit te thjeshtë të përshkrimit të gjëndjeve emocionale. Ky do të ishte rasti më i zakonshëm  kur do të mjaftoheshim me vizatimin e gjëndjes apo imazhit, duke harruar forcën shpërthyese te emocioneve, mendimin.

Vëzhgimi i tij, ndodh gjatë një  procesi të ekranizuar nga vesa, nga loti, në xhamin e thyer të kohës..
Për të përcjellë shijen dhe gjëndjet  befasuese, autori përdor përmbi të gjitha forcën emocionale   .Prozodia e kuptimësisë dhe e ligjërimit shpërfillet  natyrshëm e pse jo dhe qëllimshëm tek vargëzimi i  këtij autori.
Ylli kryesisht, preferon intesitetin e figurave dhe të metaforave.
Dy figura që bien në sy ndjeshëm dhe që përbëjnë të veçantën stilistikore janë asidenti dhe elipsa.
Heqja e lidhëzave , ç`ka dominon në çdo poezi, lejon kuptimin e pavarur të shprehjeve metaforike.Secila njësi funksionon njëkohësisht si një ide e veçuar dhe si pjesë e së gjithës.
Mungesën e gjymtyrëve ndërmjetëse midis vargjeve(elipsi i kontekstit) duhej të ishte më pak e theksuar që të krijohej një lidhje organike midis tyre deri në gjëndjen apo mendimin final.
Ka një sërë fjalësh emërues, për të cilat vetë autori shprehet se i pëlqen të ndiejë shijen dhe forcën e tyre.Këto fjalë e ngarkojnë disi vargun dhe shpesh çojnë në pengesë semantikën e tyre.Pra , me mjetet stilistikore autori duhej të punojë më tepër për të dhënë ide të qarta dhe gjendje të kulluara.

Duke përcjellë këtë libër me vargje interesante dhe urimin për një krijimtari të sukseshme , të shpresojmë që koha të rikthejë sytë nga fjala artistike. Kritika letrare me punën e mirëfillitë  shkencore  t`i japë shkathtësi dhe ecuri përpara sukseseve dhe krijuesve të rinj.
Koha nuk mund të ecë pa ndjerë zërin e emocioneve dhe pa përkrahur zërat e rinj që tentojnë të hyjnë në rrugën e bukur të poezisë.


*    Gentjan BANAJ * Maj 2008

----------


## GeoF

DISA MENDIME PËR POEZINË E GENTJAN BANAJT
(rreth vëllimit poetik: Ikona të Thyera, 2008.)




nga ANDI MEÇAJ 

1. (ab imo pectore*)

Në librin poetik të Gentjan Banajt Ikona të Thyera është edhe poezia Fëmijë të lagjes sime:

Luanin të qeshur ata fëmijë
Vraponin
Në rrugicën e ngushtë të shtëpisë time të vjetër.

Ishte më e gjerë kjo rrugicë dhe
Skishte kufij me mure të larta sa ditët e fëmijërisë time.

Këta fëmijë vrapojnë mbi një karrocë bebesh.

Atje është dhe buzëqeshja jote e dlirë dashuria ime
Dhe skishte kufij dhe mure
Të gjerë sa humbja dhe ndarja jonë.

Çkam një dëshirë ti shtyj të gjithë këta djem
Me një klithmë trumcaku mbi këtë lojë
Të mbetur si relike e fjalëve të tua
Kur unë me pantallona të shkurtra pasditesh
Dëgjoja qeshjen dhe thirrjen tënde... shoku im, shoku im,

Por kam frikë se do ta vras lojën
Me shpatullat prej burri
E duart e mbushura me lot nga malli për ty.

Skishte gardhe dhe kufij midis shtëpive.

Në muret e ronitur të shtëpisë së vjetër
Me një gurëz pragu e kam gdhendur emrin tënd
Dhe aromën tënde në këtë kopsht të vogël ëndrrash
E kam ruajtur
Dhe përqafimin tënd
kur ti rrije si një verore në qafën time.

Dhe skishte mure fëmijëria...
Të larta sa ky shtat i trishtë burri.

Ja dhe dera ku është shkruajtur dita e fundit.

Tani është harruar, bashkë me fjalët e gjyshes
mos e hap atë derë bir... të ikën fëmijëria, birooo.

Por ika unë prej asaj dere dhe sërish nuk guxoj ta prek
...se ikin këta fëmijë që vrapojnë
ikën dhe ti
dhe fjalët e tua
shoku im... shoku im
e bëhem sërish ky trishtim,
I gjerë sa mungesa jote,
I lartë sa ky mur që nuk më lë të të shoh.

Po kalbet kjo derë,
Ndoshta nga lotët
Dhe ca nga flokët e tu të verdhë
Kanë mbetur si ditët tona
Në të çarat e saj.

Dhe e shkruaj përsëri emrin tënd dhe emrin tim
Në një gur të djegur...
...e nuk rritem kurrë për ty,
Moj shtëpiza ime e vjetër!

Gentjan Banaj në këtë poezi gjithë nota lirike e melankolike, si një SY i sprovuar e mjeshtëror, na kap përdore, na çon kah asaj kthine, jo të errët, por diellore, jo të harruar, por të fshehur me kujdes, jo të pluhurosur, por të mirëmbajtur në kujtesë, FËMIJËRISË.
Fëmijëria na paraqitet apo shfaqet herë si: Rrugica e ngushtë e shtëpisë sime të vjetër, Pantallona të shkurtra pasditesh, e herë me: Rrije si verore në qafën time, Në muret e ronitur të shtëpisë së vjetër e herë në paralajmërimin e gjyshes (të gjitha gjysheve të botës), Mos e hap atë derë bir... të ikën fëmijëria, birooo!
Dhe ajo (FËMIJËRIA) e këmbyer në dritë na del sysh përmes detajeve aq bukur të spikatura prej poetit G.Banaj, në formë lodre, të qeshure, regëtimash të para të zemrës, britmash të hareshme të shoqeve e shokëve, duke na hipur sërish mbi ato karrot e sajuara me kushineta, apo duke na rikthyer të luajmë me kaçolet e shtypura të birrave, të ngulim e të hedhim pinca** në baltë, të luajmë kukafshehtas në lulishten para pallatit apo të luftojmë me shpata e shigjeta me rrugicën përkarshi e të sakatojmë sërish gjunjët tanë të vegjël në futbollin e lagjes.
Ndihet një nostalgji e magjishme, një fluiditet, një pafajësi që i rri mbi kokë kësaj poezie, por aq sa të ngazëllen e të përthith me hirin e bukurisë së saj, aq edhe të ngashëren, të fut në një melankoli, por sdo ta quaja një melankoli trishte, por një trisht të mirëdashur gati gati shpresëndjellës, se dikur, diku, kemi qenë ca  krijesa të gëzuara, pa vramendje për atë që do të vijë, plot hare dhe mbi të gjitha e mbi të gjitha, KEMI QENË DIELL, NJË DIELL RRËZËLLITËS, që me dritën e tij, na e ngroh shpirtin e fytyrën sa herë e kujtojmë atë (FËMIJËRINË).

2.(veritas odium parit***)

Ndër poezitë e tjera të bukura të këtij libri mund të përmend disa, por për të mos ia hequr kërshërinë lexuesit, po citoj: TRIPTIK PA KOKË (Me ato vargje aq mbresëlënëse e metafizike: .../kasapi puth gurin pas vdekjes /qengji qesh pas vdekjes... /); PA TY (Me atë vetmi të sendërtuar si sende që bien: .../Në heshtjen time /sendet e tua /Bien si copa të flakta /që zhurisin mall... /); IKJE (Me atë perëndim aq mallëngjyes e nostalgjik: .../Shoh flokët ku lind dielli /Dhe kuptoj që jam perëndim... /); KUR UNË (Me atë varg aq sendshpirtëzues: .../Një qiri dha shpirt... /); UNË DHE TRËNDAFILI (Me atë të kuqe trëndafili që na hedh rrënjë sa herë presim dikë që e duam: .../Ti ndoshta ke ikur /Por mua më ngacmon e kuqja e trëndafilit /Që i ka rrënjët tek unë... /); ËSHTË AG (Me atë dashuri që shfaqet e konsumohet, por si gjithnjë lë pas pamjaftueshmëri, vetmi në vetëshuarje: .../Është ag, por prapë errësirë. /Ti shfaqesh nazike /Dhe sfumohesh vetmi... /); IKONA TË THYERA (Me atë blicin e jetës sonë që herë herë na ndriçon e herë herë na lë në errësirë: .../Të pashë në blicin e një kohe /Dhe ti më pe si bust të anuar /Tek zgjasnim duart marramendsh /si arna të kohës sonë të arnuar... /); TEMPULL (Mjaftojnë pak metra katror /Për ta parë të ngujuar, /Brenda katër faqesh /Ëndrrën. /Tatuazh mbi mure! /); EMBLEMË (.../Gur që digjet qiri. /Gur-njeri,... /); KUR JAM ME TY (.../Ëndërr e bukur pas syve të tu /Më thotë ik, më lodhe, mjaft /E prej sysh të rrjedh si lot /Edhe ëndrra bëhet ankth. /)  e shumë të tjera...

3.(ubi mel ibi apes****)

Poezia e Gentian Banajt (1974), është herë lirike, herë meditative e herë filozofike. Ajo lëndën poetike e mban në baraspeshë të ndjenjës e të mendimit filozofik duke mos rënduar as nga njëri e as nga tjetri krah. Metafora dhe simbolika përdoren në shërbim të asaj që do të shprehë autori, pa shpërdorim dhe duke ruajtur gjithnjë gjuhën poetike të kthjellët e me domethënie të reja.
Ky mendoj se duhet të jetë funksioni i poezisë, të ndërtojë imazhe dhe jo ti errësojë ato. Edhe kur poezia e tij shkruhet me varg të rregullt, ajo na vjen me ngjyra të kohës, sepse brenda vetë poetit është ngjizur edhe tradita edhe përditshmëria me përjetimet e saj moderne. 
Tipar dallues i kësaj poezie është se në thellësi të vargëzimit krijohet një amalgamë mes së kaluarës sonë poetike dhe të ardhmes (moderniste), e cila na shfaqet mes përthyerjesh, realitetesh dhe historish të vogla njerëzore që na krijojnë befasi dhe emocione estetike të veçanta.
Poeti Gentjan Banaj, vjen me librin e tij të dytë poetik pas dhjetë vjetësh. 
A ia ka vlejtur kjo pritje kaq e gjatë? 
Mendoj se ia ka vlejtur për dy arsye: 1) për vetë autorin që u shfaq në letrat shqipe në vigjilje të mijëvjeçarit të ri si një shpresë e re avangardë, ku ai, si dhe ne të brezit të tij, nuk e përjetuam si krijues atë periudhë kohore, se bashkë me lirinë e të shprehurit prej ndrydhjes e ndalimit të regjimit komunist, vërshuan edhe libra (sa letër e pemë të shkuara dëm!!!), shumë lumenj librash, shkruar nga njerëz që skishin botuar, që skishin folur, që bile as që kishin arritur të radhisnin aq rreshta sa të mundnin të mbushnin një faqe e jo më të botonin lloj lloj vëllimesh, sa ti mbulonin kokë e këmbë, por ia ka vlejtur edhe për një arsye tjetër më të fortë se: 2) është një libër që ia vlen ta lexosh, e ta rilexosh. Na duhen të tillë, të na shërbejnë si shtylla orientuese në këtë larushësi antivlerash poetike e prozaike, që na serviren kudo: në TV, në librari, në rrugë, në kafene, në promovime, ku nuk ndihesh mirë mes lavdeve të pamerituara drejtuar bejtexhiut të radhës.
Dhe të gjithë ne të brezit tonë na duhet ta mbrojmë poezinë e vërtetë siç ka filluar të bëjë edhe Gentjan Banaj.
Libri ka rreth 90 poezi. Është nga të paktët vëllime poetike që do të mund të udhëtojë drejt zemrave të lexuesit poezidashës shqiptar, bile do të ankorohet e do të hedhë spirancën aty për një kohë që snjeh kohë. 
Poeti Gentjan Banaj është një vlerë në këto kohëra të këqija për VLERAT, ku vlerësohen fasadat, pasuritë, sa pehlivan je, sa të fortë të ndjekin pas, sa miq politikanë ke, çkostum ke veshur a çmakinë nget, pra besoj fort se ky poet sjell atë lloj poezie cilësore e bashkëkohore që ishte e pakët, jo se para viteve 90-të sbëhej poezi cilësore, por sepse u hoqën ato ndrydhje e barriera censuruese. Duke u bazuar në traditën më të mirë poetike shqiptare e bashkëkohore dhe në stilin e tij të veçantë, presim që Gentjan Banaj të na dhurojë emocione të reja poetike.

15/12/2011

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ab imo pectore* - (lat. me çiltërsi, me zemër të hapur.)
Pinca** - (lodër e sajuar, një copë dru i vogël me një gozhdë në majë, që hidhej duke e ngulur në baltë.)
veritas odium parit*** - (lat. e vërteta lind urrejtje.)
ubi mel ibi apes**** - (lat. ku ka mjaltë atje janë bletët.)

----------

